# subs/ drivers needed in new jersey



## snowman91

We service south bergen passaic and hudson counties. Looking to hire a few more trucks and possibly a loader. Pm me for more information guaranteed good pay no bs here


----------



## 55cgas

PM sent.......


----------



## snowman91

replied by email


----------



## snowman91

bump..........


----------



## BlueRam2500

Did you call me about hiring a driver? I called back and they said I had the wrong number. Call me again if you did, interested in working.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

snowman91;1188290 said:


> We service south bergen passaic and hudson counties. Looking to hire a few more trucks and possibly a loader. Pm me for more information guaranteed good pay no bs here


PM sent. Contact me via the number I included in the e-mail.


----------



## P_Lo

Dodge Ram 2500 with a V-10 pushing an 8'western blade.

2nd truck possible.

Drop me an email if you need a hand with commercial lots....

Patrick

[email protected]

text to: 9734549662


----------



## carrfamily01

Willing to work. PM me w/ particulars, I have 2005 F350 diesel w/ western 7 1/2' Pro plow. Ready to go. I live in Union NJ.


----------



## TSAConstruction

If you need help keeping up with this next storm, I am ready to go. I have two trucks, a Ford F-350 with a 9' boss plow and a Chevy 2500 with an 8' boss plow. We are coming from Maryland and have reference's from work we did the last snow storm in Waretown, NJ. There is no BS from us. I recently got out of the Marines so all I know is hard work. Please call if you need a hand 410-967-1203, Sean. I will give you the name and # from our reference's.


----------



## BowTieServices

i have several trucks and pieces of equipment several shovlers and 3 tailgate spreaders if you are interested please e-mail [email protected]


----------

